# Airgun Accuracy proof



## Rusty Shacklford (Oct 24, 2008)

I recently finished working on a new gun I just picked up. And after some paper testing in the basement last night I decided it was ready for some field work. I prefer to shoot starlings but they have been few and far between at my local hunting spot lately so today I keyed in on the always abundant house sparrow. All of these birds were harvested at 25 yards with my .22 Benjamin Trail mounted in a Titan stock. Taking these quick moving little birds from that range proves how accurate you can make these air rifles with just a few simple little tricks. I hope the Starlings show up soon, they make for a lot of fun when hunting them with air rifles.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Nice Rusty! Every time I read your posts, I am tempted to pull my old Benjamin out 8)


----------



## Rusty Shacklford (Oct 24, 2008)

Thanks Bax, and I say get out that old Benji and let's get shooting. I would love to organize a big air rifle starling shoot. On certain days where I hunt you can really rack up some big starling numbers. I have a good time with my air rifles and I think most adults have forgotten how much fun they can be. I look forward to picture of you old Benjamin with a pest bird soon.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I need to get it sighted in again. It had some old sights that were held on by a screw and they screw fell out one day in the field and the rear sight fell off too 

Long story short, I put a CHEAP scope on it, and havent shot it in prob 10 years. But it sits in my closet and it pull it out every once in a while and pump it up to make sure it still works


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I have a crossman 1,200 fps one and WalMart had all of theirs on clearance last fall; I kick myself for having not loaded up on them. They had the Benjamin interchangeable barrel for 177 or .22 for like $50 among others. I may have to pick up another as I had a heck of a time getting the crossman to shoot well, not to mention that it is really loud and heavy. You guys tried one of the lightweight Gamos yet?


----------



## Rusty Shacklford (Oct 24, 2008)

I have a few Gamo rifles in my collection. The older ones were well made and could be a really good gun. The Big Cat's are still made in Spain, I have two of them. One springer one gas rammed. I fill the hollow stocks with expanding foam, adds a little weight and helps eat some vibrations.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

What do you reckon about something like this? Big Cat for $79 from Cabela's
I don't see anything about being made in Spain on Gamo's or Cabela's site. I like how the refurb one costs the same as new. The reviews seem to be pretty strong on this one; it is common to read of scope problems on most others. A guy on the Gamo site even claimed shooting a turkey, a duck, a quail and...I guess lead is ok in the midwest for waterfowl?? Funny to see how Wal-Mart wants $169, possibly different scope??


----------



## Rusty Shacklford (Oct 24, 2008)

The old Gamo Big Cats I have were both made in Spain, if you can look at the rifle up close check on the side of the barrel, that's were mine said made in Spain. It use to be that you couldn't get an after market trigger for the new ones, but now they offer one. Like I said I have two Big Cats and they are very accurate rifles. I don't think you could go wrong with an $80 gun, I always upgrade the scopes on them. Just make sure if you do that you use an air gun rated scope, I've had great luck with the Centerpoint 4x16 AO that wal mart sells.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

What is the difference with air gun rated just the AO?


----------



## Rusty Shacklford (Oct 24, 2008)

No air guns have a reverse recoil, caused when the piston hits the end of it's stroke the gun jumps forward. Air gun scopes have the lenses reinforced on both sides of the lens to be able to with stand the reverse recoil. Put a non air gun rated scope on most spring air guns and it will sound like a babies rattle in no time.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Well, that makes sense! So, you really range and adjust the scope every shot? I have a scope like that on my .17 and it just drives me crazy having to adjust; I prefer to "just hold a little high."


----------



## Rusty Shacklford (Oct 24, 2008)

All of my air rifle scopes have mil dots in them. Just sight it for your desired range and then use the mil dots for closer or longer ranges. Makes the hold over/under alot easier. I will dope the scope if I plan to sit in one spot all day and shoot the same range constantly.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Well, I made a trip to SW today for lunch just to burn time and saw the R15 on sale...well, no $ left for the pellet gun for now.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I have to recant the last post, I made the drive to Cabela's to exchange a choke and for $80 I had to pick up the Big Cat. I dry fired it and it was absolutely so loud, hopefully a dry fire is louder than a real shot. I was afraid a neighbor was going to call in a drive by it was so loud.
Here was a little tidbit on a Cabela's review:


> Air rifles vibrate before the pellet leaves the barrel unlike a carbine so if you hold it tight your shot groups will suffer.Relax the forward hand and the gripping hand,called the Artillary hold and shes dead on with any air rifle


 Interesting and probably worth trying, I guess.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

I'll have to try and not grip the stock as tight too. It's kind of the the same concept as shooting a bow.


----------



## Rusty Shacklford (Oct 24, 2008)

Dry fires are louder then shooting a pellet. It's also very hard on the gun. Certainly not telling you how to handle you own weapon but without the resistence of the pellet the piston slams the end of the compression chamber and can reek havoc on the seal. The big cat rifles make great shooters and are a piece of cake to work on. I would fill the hollow stock with expanding foam and that will cut down on the felt vibrations.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I thought I heard the dry fire was ok, but I can certainly see how that is not a good idea to do on a regular basis. I will work on the foam filler. Thanks for the help!


----------

